# ES on an 2001 Rancher 350 not shifting



## asheborogn

My brother's 2001 4x4 Rancher 350 ES will get stuck in gear and not come out of gear unless you turn the atv off and then on. The sensor has been replaced several times. My buddy bought it new and told me that was one of the problems he has always had with it. Recently the dash was broke and my brother bought another one for a newer model. The local Honda dealer told him that was causing it, but it sounds more like the wiring harness since it was doing that before the dash was bad. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## asheborogn

Also, my wife has the same model except hers is a 2wd and it has never missed a beat..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

thats the worse thing honda has ever done is the es. thats some trash its always throwing codes. let me call my uncle he a big dog at the honda shop in laf and i can find out that anwser for you and let you know. but i know for a fact it ant the new screen


----------



## asheborogn

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> thats the worse thing honda has ever done is the es. thats some trash its always throwing codes. let me call my uncle he a big dog at the honda shop in laf and i can find out that anwser for you and let you know. but i know for a fact it ant the new screen


Thanks for the help... Thats what I told my brother. about the screen.. Ive seen several es models with the dash off and those atvs worked fine...


----------



## whoolieshop

I have the exact same problem original dash went out and was replaced with a used unit. The ES had one or two issues before the original dash died but it never got stuck in gear. Now that I swapped pods this issue has appeared, it will shift fine for a while then it gets stuck and wont shift up or down. Cycling power fixes it again for a little bit, I agree with the honda dealer it could be the pod. That's the ONLY thing that has changed on this bike.


----------



## asheborogn

pondtunes said:


> I have the exact same problem original dash went out and was replaced with a used unit. The ES had one or two issues before the original dash died but it never got stuck in gear. Now that I swapped pods this issue has appeared, it will shift fine for a while then it gets stuck and wont shift up or down. Cycling power fixes it again for a little bit, I agree with the honda dealer it could be the pod. That's the ONLY thing that has changed on this bike.


 
cool.. it may just be the new dash then


----------



## KMKjr

Normally bad sensor (and they will use them up alot) but low battery power and the wiring can cause it too. Can't remember where the wire chaffes at, but think it just north of the connector and sometimes the actually up/down switch on handlebars will go bad too but normally just take it apart and clean contacts.


----------



## asheborogn

KMKjr said:


> Normally bad sensor (and they will use them up alot) but low battery power and the wiring can cause it too. Can't remember where the wire chaffes at, but think it just north of the connector and sometimes the actually up/down switch on handlebars will go bad too but normally just take it apart and clean contacts.


 
thanks.. I will ck on that too


----------



## asheborogn

problem solved.... it was the wrong dash....


----------

